# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  ما هو البتشوب

## شمعةمدللة

ماهو الفوتوشوب ؟ 

الفوتوشوب هو أحد برامج شركة أدوبي الشهيرة .. وهذا البرنامج هو برنامج خاص بعمل الرسوميات ، وهو البرنامج الأول في العالم من ناحية القوة وكثرة المستخدمين ، هذا البرنامج يمكنك من إنشاء الصور والتصاميم التي يمكنك استعمالها فيما تريدي من أمورك

لماذا نتعلم برنامج الفوتوشوب ؟ 

هذا السؤال شائع جدا ً ، فالجميع يستغرب ! لماذا الفوتوشوب ؟ .. هل هو برنامج الرسم الوحيد ؟ .. ما سر تميّزه عن باقي البرامج ؟ لماذا أتعلم الفوتوشوب ؟ 
لأن البرنامج معروف عالميا ً ، وهو الأكثر استخداما ً بين المصممين وتوفر المراجع لهذا البرنامج سواء العربية أو الأجنبية ، وهذا بطبيعة الحال يزيد من قوة البرنامج وأن تعلمه ليس بالصعب ، فواجهته سهلة وبسيطة وامكانية تصدير الصور وحفظها للويب ودعمه له بشكل قوي جدا والميزه الأخرى أن الشركة المنتجة تطوّر من البرنامج باستمرار وهذا مما يكسب البرنامج تجددا ً واضحا ً، و هذا البرنامج بفضل ما يحويه من امكانات وأدوات ، يغنيك عما هو سواه من برامج الرسوم الأخرى

المزايا الجديدة في برنامج 8 Photoshop CS ؟؟؟

1- تحسين خواص استخدام متصفح الملفات File Browser بإدخال عدد من المزايا الجديدة مثل إمكانية تنفيذ المهام التلقائية Automatic Tasks مثل Actions و Patch كما يمكنك إعداد PDF Presentations من داخل مستعرض الملفات دون فتح الملفات داخل البرنامج، كما يمكنك استعراض الملفات من نوع Non-Image Files مثل الملفات المتجهية الخاصة ببرامج Illustrator أوCorelDraw أو In Desigوغيرها، ويمكن فتحها باستخدام تلك البرامج من داخل مستعرض الملفات ببرنامج Photoshop، وغير ذلك من المزايا التي سنتابع توضيحها بعد ذلك. 

2- إمكانية تخصيص اختصارات لوحة المفاتيح Shortcuts وذلك بإعداد رموز اختصار خاصة بك لكل من الأدوات Tools وأوامر القوائم Menu Commands وأوامر اللوحات Palette Commands، وغيرها. 

3- يمكن متابعة تاريخ الملف وما تم تنفيذه من خطوات والوقت المستهلك في عمل التعديلات ليستفاد بذلك في تقييم وحساب تكلفة العمل، ومتابعة المهام. 

4- يمكن تنفيذ الفلاتر على الصورة بطريقة أكفأ باستخدام الأمر الجديد Filter / Filter Gallery الذي يتيح معاينة نتيجة الفلتر قبل تنفيذه كما يتيح تنفيذ أكثر من فلتر في آن واحد . 

5- مجموعة متميزة من أوامر Scripting الجديدة تجدها داخل قائمة File / Scripts لتحسين الأداء، منها على سبيل المثال الأمر Export Layers to Files الذي يمكن منه الحصول على ملف مستقل من كل طبقة من طبقات الملف، وهذا له فوائد عظيمة خاصة في أعمال الفيديو والمونتاج، والأمر Layer Comps to Files، وسوف نتعلم أن إمكانية Layer Comps هي أحد الإمكانيات الجديدة التي تخدم مصممي الجرافيك في الحصول على عدَّة بدائل واختيارات من نفس التصميم، ويمكن استخدام الأمر Layer Comps to Files في للحصول من كل اختيار على ملف منفصل، كما يمكن تحويل Layer Comps إلى ملفات PDF باستخدام الأمر Layer Comps to PDF. 

6- شرح وافي لجزئية إدارة اللون Color Management وطرق إنجازها بكفاءة لضبط أداء الأجهزة المختلفة (شاشات – طابعات – أجهزة مسح ضوئي) لتعمل على ثبات اللون خلال مرحلة الإنتاج، وذلك في دليل المساعدةHelp . 

7- تقليل الوقت المستهلك في تشغيل البرنامج.

8- عندما يقوم المصمم بخلق تصميم أيًا كان نوعه (بوستر - علبة - غلاف - ملصق - ...)، فهو يحتاج إلى إنتاج عدد من الاختيارات من نفس التصميم، ربما تختلف في اللون، أو في أماكن العناصر ، أو في شئ آخر، وقد وفر عليه البرنامج أن ينشئ ملفات جديدة من الصفر، أو أن يحصل على نسخ من التصميم الرئيسي والتعديل عليها، ولكن أمدَّه بلوحة جديدة هي اللوحة Layer Comps التي يستطيع أن يخزن فيها هذه الاختيارات الكثيرة، وبإمكانه في أي وقت الحصول منها على ملفات منفصلة أو عمل PDF Presentation أو غيرها، 

9- من الإمكانيات القوية ببرنامج Photoshop إمكانية Layer Set التي تتيح جمع عدد من الطبقات داخل Set، وبالتالي يمكن التحكم في خواصهم جميعًا في خطوة واحدة، والإضافة الجديدة ببرنامج Photoshop CS هي أنه يتيح دمج هذه المجموعات Sets فيمكن أن تحتوي Set بداخلها على عدد خمسة مجموعات بداخلها، كما تتم حماية محتويات كل الطبقات عند التصدير لبرنامج Vector مثل IllustratorCS. 

10- إمكانية اتباع النص Text لمسار معين فيما يسمى Attaching text to paths، أو انسياب النص داخل شكل معين Shape فيما يسمى Flowing inside، وهذه الإمكانيات كانت غائبة عن برنامج Photoshop، وللحصول عليها كان لابد من اللجوء لبرامج أخرى متعمقة في التعامل مع النصوص كبرنامج Illustrator أو Corel Draw أو Freehand أو Quark Xpress أو In Design، أو غيرها. أما الآن فقد أصبح بإمكان مصمم الجرافيك تنفيذ هذه الإجراءات داخل برنامج Photoshop CS مباشرةً كما 

11- يمكن لمصمم الجرافيك إنتاج الإعلانات كبيرة الحجم التي يطلق عليها Large Image Formats مثل إعلانات الطرق بأحجام تصل إلى 300000 نقطة × 300000 نقطة ويمكن أن يحتوي على عدد 56 قناة لون Channel، وهذه ميزة إضافية في الإصدار الجديد الذي يسمح بحفظ هذه الملفات الضخمة بامتداد خاص تم ابتكاره فقط في هذا الإصدار يسمى PSB وتجده متاحًا في مربع الحوار Save AS .

----------


## نور الولايه

يسلموووووووو يعطيك العافيه

----------

